# Kitchen Cabinet Drawer pull



## fuzznarf (Oct 21, 2011)

I know it might be slightly off topic, but i need help. I've searched long and hard but can't seem to find what I need. I am looking for a specific type of drawer pull. They come in all shapes and sizes, and designs like animals and sports teams.. but I need/want a cabinet drawer/door pull that is shaped like a little trash can. Does anyone know of anywhere I can get such a thing? I would even be willing to pay an unreasonable price for this single drawer pull.

i imagined it being stainless or pewter and looking something like this









thanks.


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

Do you have some already? If so, if you could find a machine shop that does a lot of knurling, that would be your best bet for a stainless one.

The taper is too much to be able to just angle a straight knurling tool because the foot speed at the fat end is faster than that at the small end when spinning in the lathe. 

Therefore, a standard knurling tool would not work. There are standard tapered knurls, so if the taper could be changed or is very close to a standard tapered knurl, someone may have one in stock that would work. That would be the way to go for stainless. 

If you have an actual part, a mold could me made from it, and the part cast from pewter using the "lost wax" method with a centrifugal casting machine. 

This is how jewelers cast rings of gold and so on. A jewelry maker would be able to help you with that.

I would post the question, with picture here and see if anyone can advise you better.

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/vb/general/

Good luck.


----------



## clampman (Oct 20, 2006)

Your welcome.


----------

